# What car would you buy if money/mileage/features made no difference?



## wackymother (May 20, 2009)

If you could buy a car just because you like the way it looks, what would you buy? 

I know a lot of people will say fancy sports cars, but I'm longing for a cinnamon-colored Ford Flex. Such a pretty color! Such a cute design!


----------



## ScoopKona (May 20, 2009)

Nissan Altima Hybrid. It's one of the three cars being made today that has enough legroom so I can actually drive it.  In fact, that's what I DID buy.

My MIL has a '95 Mercedes S320 that's like 20 feet long and has amazing amounts of room. I enjoy driving that car, too. But I don't enjoy filling it with Premium.

I understand the 1970 Maserati Ghibli Spyder is also loaded with legroom. I'd have to take one (out of 125 made, ever) for a test drive, but if it panned out, I'd be OK with that.


----------



## ricoba (May 21, 2009)

I could get used to the new Rolls Royce Drophead Coupe pictured in the forefront.  But heck, if I couldn't have it, the Phantom in the back of the picture will do!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 21, 2009)

Aston Martin DBS Volante


----------



## wackymother (May 21, 2009)

Here's a picture of my orange Ford Flex!  Don't you love its beautiful orange-osity?


----------



## macingr (May 21, 2009)

*My favorite car*

I'll bet your car has the most room, has  better than the average mileage of the other cars listed, is the quietest, and best of all the orange color looks more like red, white and blue to me.  


Thanks from a Michigan resident not directly associated with the auto industry.


----------



## gorevs9 (May 21, 2009)

macingr said:


> ...and best of all the orange color looks more like red, white and blue to me.
> 
> 
> Thanks from a Michigan resident not directly associated with the auto industry.



Let's see, there are Toyota factories in the US and some Ford parts come from Mexico.  It all becomes a blur at this point .


----------



## Troopers (May 21, 2009)

caribbeansun said:


> Aston Martin DBS Volante



Me too!!!!!!


----------



## wackymother (May 21, 2009)

And I like that color, too!


----------



## icydog (May 21, 2009)

I have a Lexus 430. I have been driving it for 7 years now and I love it. If I hit the lottery I would buy a LS460L the long one with the refrigerator in the back armrest.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 21, 2009)

macingr said:


> I'll bet your car has the most room, has  better than the average mileage of the other cars listed, is the quietest, and best of all the orange color looks more like red, white and blue to me.
> 
> 
> Thanks from a Michigan resident not directly associated with the auto industry.



The producer depends for his prosperity upon serving the people. He may get by for a while serving himself, but if he does, it will be purely accidental, _and when the people wake up to the fact that they are not being served, the end of that producer is in sight._ -- Henry Ford

I buy the products that serve my needs, no matter where they are made. If more American companies want my business, they can start by better serving my needs. 

A company's simply wrapping itself in patriotic spangles is woefully insufficient to earn my business.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 21, 2009)

*Upscale Wheels From Toyota -- Not That There's Anything Wrong With That.*




icydog said:


> I have a Lexus 430. I have been driving it for 7 years now and I love it. If I hit the lottery I would buy a LS460L the long one with the refrigerator in the back armrest.


Nice car. 

Can I get that in a Station Wagon model ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## icydog (May 21, 2009)

I have to add this about the Lexus 460L because I couldn't believe it:

*I**nterior**In the long-wheelbase variant, Lexus aims to replicate the environment of a business jet with optional massaging, 45-degree-reclining rear seats that include an ottoman for leg support. *Interior features for either LS model include:
Standard power moonroof
Available voice-activated navigation system; standard in LS 460 L
Available 19-speaker Mark Levinson stereo with 8GB hard drive
Available rear flip-down DVD entertainment system on long-wheelbase models
*Long-wheelbase model offers an optional Executive Class Seating Package with reclining seats, center console with a tray table, ventilation controls and a drink cooler*
Shorter-wheelbase LS 460 has a three-passenger backseat, while long-wheelbase version has center console and bucket seats
I wish I was rich, or that I had the money I lost on the Stock Market this year.  *A new one costs $85,830 with available options.*


----------



## ricoba (May 21, 2009)

caribbeansun said:


> Aston Martin DBS Volante




Got to admit, maybe I'll have to trade the Rolls for this baby....ah shucks....I'll take both! 

That red is a gorgeous color, or since it's an Aston Martin, perhaps I should say, "colour"


----------



## stevedmatt (May 21, 2009)

*Corvette ZR1*


----------



## Mosca (May 21, 2009)

Probably the Lexus 3 series. After 25 years in the car business I'm kind of immune to the flash. Just give me the best car in the class that fits my needs. And I'll take it one year old please, and pocket that first year's depreciation. Money might not matter in this example, but I'll still take the older car + the cash anyhow.


----------



## wackymother (May 21, 2009)

Mosca said:


> Probably the Lexus 3 series. After 25 years in the car business I'm kind of immune to the flash. Just give me the best car in the class that fits my needs. And I'll take it one year old please, and pocket that first year's depreciation. Money might not matter in this example, but I'll still take the older car + the cash anyhow.



In real life, I need hardly say that we own two 10yo Toyotas. Both built in the US of A, btw!


----------



## barndweller (May 21, 2009)

I loved my Mercedes 300SD but being a diesel it didn't do well in the mountains so we sold it when we moved. I loved my '67 red VW beetle but at over 200,000 miles it gave up the ghost. The Jeep was a blast out on the logging trails but was crappy in snow (no positraction) so we sold it. Our '56 T-bird was in horrible shape & needed more restoration than we could afford. Sold it (for a bit more than we bought it for.) The '66 Vette was fun but when the kids came along there wasn't any room for the car seat. The '88 Mercedes 560SL was a hoot to drive but totally useless for trips since the timeshare supply box wouldn't fit in the trunk. Sold her, too.

So now we have a Subaru Outback and a 1/2 ton extended cab 4 wheel drive Ford pick-up. Both perfectly fit our needs and don't impress anyone.

For fun I'd love to find a fully restored MG. Red. Just to drive down the coast once in a while.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 21, 2009)

I once thought I'd like a Miata.  Then I test drove one and that ended that desire.  It just wasn't as enjoyable as I thought it would be.  

I think my dream car would be one that came with a chauffeur.


----------



## wackymother (May 21, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> I once thought I'd like a Miata.  Then I test drove one and that ended that desire.  It just wasn't as enjoyable as I thought it would be.



We're in fantasyland here, Rose! In my dreams, my orange Ford Flex is driven by a chauffeur, too, and it gets about 50 mpg, and it never breaks down or needs any maintenance. It doesn't even need to be washed. It just sits in the driveway looking pretty. Next to that red Aston Martin.


----------



## JudyH (May 21, 2009)

http://www.chevrolet.com/vehicles/2009/silverado3500hd/overview.do

Big Chevy HD 3500 duelly truck pulling a living quarters 4 horse trailer.


----------



## wackymother (May 21, 2009)

Here's Judy's truck....






I'm sorry I can't seem to capture that pic from the Chevy site with the horse trailer!


----------



## ricoba (May 21, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Here's Judy's truck....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't get that pic either....but here is a closer one....she wants a dually 

But the pic on the Chevy site is much cooler!






[/IMG]​


----------



## ricoba (May 21, 2009)

*I had a baby just like this one...*

If I could have a fully restored 1976 Cadillac Coupe DeVille, just like this one, I would be a happy, happy boy! 

I owned one just like this, even the same color....I truly loved that car....all 19.5 feet of her!


----------



## MuranoJo (May 22, 2009)

The car I have now--and I truly love (I need to get a photo on here)--my 2007 Acura TL-S in copper bronze pearl.  I honestly don't want anything else.

Did a lot of research before I plunked down the change, and never have had a regret.


----------



## wackymother (May 22, 2009)

Oh, if we're talking about classic cars, this is the one I would like. My parents had one of these when I was a little kid. It came to a sad end.  This is a 1965 Plymouth Valiant station wagon, and my parents' wagon was this exact same shade of sky blue.


----------



## Mosca (May 22, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> I once thought I'd like a Miata.  Then I test drove one and that ended that desire.  It just wasn't as enjoyable as I thought it would be.
> 
> I think my dream car would be one that came with a chauffeur.



I've had mine for 10 years now, and love it as much as I did the day I got it! (I'm not TOTALLY immune... but I also don't consider a 13 year old Miata a vanity!)


----------



## Elan (May 22, 2009)

If I were to get a practical car, given that I have kids, it would be either a 7 series, an A8 Quattro, or a Cayenne.  If I wanted a fun car, it'd be an Exige (but then I'd have to change my user name  ).  In reality, my next car purchase will likely be another 4WD F150 SuperCrew..........sigh...........


----------



## Rose Pink (May 22, 2009)

*Adrenaline Junkies--start your drool*



Elan said:


> ... If I wanted a fun car, it'd be an Exige (but then I'd have to change my user name  )...


 
Hadn't heard of this car so I looked it up.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5404287952869985377


----------



## Glynda (May 22, 2009)

*Lexus*

We've owned several BMWs and a Mercedes over the years but when we bought our first Lexus (seven Lexus ago) we were hooked.  Only once have we pulled into the service bay and told them something needed to be fixed.  That was on the two seater sports model some years ago...it had condensation beneath the headlight cover.  I'm on my fourth RX 3 series and if I won the lottery, I'd still buy another...even though there are so many in parking lots.


----------



## 1950bing (May 22, 2009)

1950 rambler metro


----------



## Don (May 23, 2009)

stevedmatt said:


>


I always wanted to be able to afford a 'Vette,   I probably wouldn't buy one, but I'd like to be able to afford one (car price, cost of upkeep, insurance, etc.)


----------



## swift (May 23, 2009)

I took the Ford Edge out for a test drive a couple of weeks ago and really liked it. I like the higher ride than the typical passenger car, has ample room and the way it handles.


----------



## pjrose (May 23, 2009)

ooooohhhhh - so many choices.

We have '56 and '57 Chevies (both show cars - original and restored to original)

We have had various other antiques - loved the '67 Mustang convertible....

LOVE LOVE LOVE Auburn Boat tailed Speedsters from the 30's

Pre-kids, had a Porsche - awesome handling, direct connection from my brain to the car's response.  (but no room for car seats  )

Would like to have back the immaculate incredibly low-mileage Ford Probe that DD wrecked (a little joyride without license, permit, or even driver's Ed....fortunately nobody was hurt, and she had 6 months of probation, community service, and a fine, not to mention consequences from Mom and Dad)

Cars on the road now?  Oh boy - Saturn Sky, Prowler - all the head-turning really awesome sporty cars.  

But for now, I'll just keep driving my mini-van and Tauri (plural intended).


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 26, 2009)

*Classic Detroit Iron.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## wackymother (May 26, 2009)

Wow! How would that paint job look on a Sienna, do you think?


----------



## JudyH (May 26, 2009)

O Rick, that's my dream truck and trailer.  I'm in love.......


----------



## MelBay (May 26, 2009)

*Jag!*

A Jag XK convertible:

http://www.jaguarusa.com/us/en/xk/models_pricing/models/xk_convertible.htm

They are only $80K +, so maybe I'll just get two while I'm at it.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 26, 2009)

*Detroit Iron Classic Station Wagon.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dddone (May 26, 2009)

*Any of 007 James Bond's cars*

They can go under water, are bullet proof, fire missiles, drop an oil slick on somebody who may be after you, and are always to coolest cars around.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 10, 2009)

*Vintage Volvo*

DH and I were driving up I-15 today when a red vintage Volvo passed us. I thought it was a very nice looking classic car. I looked it up and I think it was a P1800 or from the 1800 series. Apparently they were made in the 1960s.
http://www.saint.org/volvo.htm

edited to add another picture--love the red color.  Maybe I could even find that hat to wear, too.
http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-1960-1969/1964-Volvo-1800-red.jpg


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 11, 2009)

I would buy what I bought new last December, a Honda Ridgeline RTL.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 11, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> The producer depends for his prosperity upon serving the people. He may get by for a while serving himself, but if he does, it will be purely accidental, _and when the people wake up to the fact that they are not being served, the end of that producer is in sight._ -- Henry Ford
> 
> I buy the products that serve my needs, no matter where they are made. If more American companies want my business, they can start by better serving my needs.
> 
> A company's simply wrapping itself in patriotic spangles is woefully insufficient to earn my business.



I agree 100%.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 11, 2009)

ricoba said:


> If I could have a fully restored 1976 Cadillac Coupe DeVille, just like this one, I would be a happy, happy boy!
> 
> I owned one just like this, even the same color....I truly loved that car....all 19.5 feet of her!



We owned a 73 Cadillac Coupe deVille back in the 70's. It was the absolute worst car we have ever owned. Nothing ever worked properly and the cost of repairs exceeded the monthly payment. In 1982 we switched to Hondas and that is all we have bought since.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 11, 2009)

At the risk of being splattered with tomatos here, I'm gonn'a say...
No  matter how much bling and fancy do-dahs, a car is still just a tub
on four wheels, rolling on the same streets as everyone else. <ducking>

When it sprouts wings and flies over traffic, I'll be impressed.
But I do like the convenience of the push-button start.


----------



## mas (Oct 11, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> At the risk of being splattered with tomatos here, I'm gonn'a say that... No  matter how much bling and fancy do-dahs, a car is still just a tub on four wheels, rolling on the same streets as everyone else. <ducking>
> 
> When it sprouts wings and flies over traffic, I'll be impressed.
> But I do like the convenience of the push-button start.



Well said...I drive a 2004 Ford Taurus SEL.  It's cheap but still has a few creature comforts.


----------



## itradehilton (Oct 11, 2009)

A classic T-bird convertible.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 12, 2009)

I would get a bus like they use on Extreme Home Makeover and Professional musical artists use. Then I would donate it to a NonProfit I know in Community Developement work with children. Lots of possiblities. Could you imagine your church youth group picking people up to go to a Christian concert or to youth group.  Fun to think about all the creative ways to be a blessing to others.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am different; I would love to own and drive any automobile on this wish list.

Loved that LEXUS 430.


----------



## GadgetRick (Oct 13, 2009)

Porsche Carrera GT


----------



## EAM (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the look and feel of an Acura RL, which I consider an unpretentious luxury car.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 13, 2009)

I feel in love with a Dodge Stealth once.  The moment I heard the VROOM VROOM of the twin turbos and felt the leather interior, my buying decision was over.  That said, on a good day the speed limit is 75.  When I go to pass I want to git er done but I don't think I need 450 hp to do the job.  With all the crazy drivers, I want a car that will protect me as much as possible. If Princess Diana had been wearing a seat belt maybe the Mercedes could have done its job better.


----------

